# Tick Season AGAIN!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Are there any new products out there for K-9 tick control? Still using Frontline...


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

we use comfortis works Great 1 pill a months ,no washing off ,works thru blood ,good for fleas and ticks


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Comfortis is not labeled for ticks and having done some research that it has had very mixed short term success on ticks (i.e.-some say yes for very short term as in not the whole month, some say no), it probably won't be for perhaps ever. Just FYI...


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been using Vectra and have had good luck with it. 
I also put diatomaceous earth down on my lawn.

I have heard from a few people now that Avon's Skin So Smooth (or Soft whatever it is) is really good for fleas and ticks. Haven't tried it myself yet, but since I've heard it from a few sources independent of one another it may be something I look into.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

I just ordered Fiproguard to try out. It's the generic version of Frontline and it costs $15 for 3 months. Hoping it works!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend doesn’t trust the flea and tick products. His dog has had a severe reaction to one of the products, so he now use Natural green products.

For his yard use… he will use natural oils like Neem, Cedar, Clove or Citronella oils…he will mix 9-10 drops per gallon of water and spray his yard. 

He will also add cedar shavings and mixing in with him mulch and place around the plants and his decorative areas. Ticks and other insects don’t like the smell of Cedar. 

Once a week he will cook his dogs a rice mixture that has garlic powder and from what he tells me, the dog must have garlic in his system for a few months to be effective as a natural deterrent to fleas and ticks.


----------



## Kelly McCulloch (Jan 2, 2011)

The first trip into tick country (Northern CA) we used Frontline which didn't work at all, ticks crawled all over the dogs and eventually attached. I researched on the Internet for the next trip, and used Preventic collars. They worked awesome! Not a single live tick crawling on the dogs and no attached ticks. I will always use them in the future. They only work on ticks, not fleas. 

Kelly


----------



## Tracey Schnabel (Apr 23, 2011)

I use Advantix. It repels and kills ticks.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Used Frontline for a couple of years with my dogs but noticed less and less effectiveness for both fleas and ticks. In my ares Frontline doesn't work very well for the ticks, in other areas people have zero problems. I used Advantix but it made my dogs itchy/irritated the skin. Currently I use either Revolution or Vectra during tick season. Even up in the woods charging through brush and undergrowth all day I have yet to find an attached tick using either Revolution or Vectra. 

Also, I dust inside and around the outside of the house/doghouses/yards with DE, and also buy nematodes and other pest control bugs like praying mantis pods and fly predators.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I use trifexis. My vet said its the best thing out there right now. I used comfortis before that but the trifexis kills fleas heartworms and intestinal worms all in one dose a month.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Was it Bob that said he used a bleach/water solution that he sprayed his yard with??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Justen Haynes said:


> Was it Bob that said he used a bleach/water solution that he sprayed his yard with??


 Killing fungis or dealing with ticks?


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

If I remember correctly he said it killed everything....Can't remember what he sprayed though. I am almost positive he said bleach.... :|


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I own a sprayer and bleach...tell me more>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

